# Can someone tell me what color.my colt may be?



## TheBlondeMare (Jan 5, 2016)

On October 30th 2015 I bought a pregnant made from slaughter, on July 14th she had a colt but I don't know what color hes going to be he was a light tan/palomino with an appy but, now he's a grayish-brown mix. I don't know his father but his mother is a dapple palomino.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pictures would be helpful... what color is the dam and do you know anything about the sire?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have pictures? Impossible to say without pics. He could be palomino, he could be going grey, he could be part appy and varnish roan is doing wonky things to his color. Impossible to say without physically seeing him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheBlondeMare (Jan 5, 2016)

I know nothing of the sire, just the dam and she's a dappled paloimino


----------



## TheBlondeMare (Jan 5, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do you have pictures? Impossible to say without pics. He could be palomino, he could be going grey, he could be part appy and varnish roan is doing wonky things to his color. Impossible to say without physically seeing him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Skyseternalangel said:


> Pictures would be helpful... what color is the dam and do you know anything about the sire?


I just posted one


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If that's a current pic, I'd say he's palomino with appy characteristics (namely the blanket). Could be about to go through a shed and that's messing with his color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I'd be curious for more pictures.. closer? They are cute. congrats!

When was he born?


----------



## TheBlondeMare (Jan 5, 2016)

He was born July 14th 2015 about 2:40 am


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

TheBlondeMare said:


> He was born July 14th 2015 about 2:40 am


I'm sorry, you did say that and I don't remember the point of my question lol.

I wonder if maybe what I meant to say was when was that picture taken? (How old was he then?) That's the only logical thing I can think of lol.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

He looks to be a slightly sooty palomino at this time. There are others dilutions that could change him further like appy(lp) or grey. But I will guess that he is just a lovely palomino. Who knows what shade of palomino he will shed out this spring though. First fall/winter is normally their darkest in milk coat.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dehda if you look at his bum he has a hint of Appy, which is why I asked for more pictures.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yogi wick- Which is why I said he could have LP or other dilutions


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd agree with that the others posted, but they are both cute as button


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

probs a dapple


----------

